
Facebook is predicting the end of the written word - jonbaer
http://qz.com/706461/facebook-is-predicting-the-end-of-the-written-word/
======
perseusprime11
I see tons of problems with Video especially around Accessibility. How do
others think of this move?

------
ClassyPuff
Huh.... Sounds pretty fun!!!!

